
“long term dating/marriage/having kids with men ‘isn’t worth it’” - slater
https://twitter.com/PennyRed/status/1099803360096530433
======
bengunnink
Any idea whose premise begins with "[Group] is the enemy" is pretty much
guaranteed to be stupid at best, dangerous at worst (I say this more about the
comments than the initial tweet).

